# Getting Away with Family



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's been a busy past couple of weeks with a move and a temporary layover at my Mother's home while we wait for our duplex to be vacated. Very hectic.

In that time, I have caught ZERO fish! :shock: I got skunked two weekends in a row (3 trips) and I hadn't slimed my fingers on a trout for over a month.

Today was our (my wife, son, and I) recuperation day to let the fishing gods heal our chaotic woes and I decided a long drive was in order.

In my past research, I stumbled upon a water body that I had never heard of before and never heard a report about it either. I checked in to it and found out that it actually gets stocked every year. I vowed to vist, one day.

We made great time and made it to Rex Reservoir in just over 2 hrs. I believe it's also known as Lost Creek Reservoir (Sevier County) on some maps.

I worked a brass kastmaster while a minnow soaked and on my 2nd cast, a decent looking fish (probably around 18") followed my lure to the shore without a strike. This gave me hope for some nice fish today.

I kept lobbing the kastmaster out with very little action, but I still somehow caught a gorgeous cutthroat (not stocked there) that tricked me into thinking it was twice as large by its ferocity.

I almost got a pic, but before the camera engaged, the fish had fought its way out of my grasp and off my hook. It wasn't large, but very nice to look at.

Shortly thereafter, Sonia got her first fish in a long time:










I had several more fish attack and throw the hook before I could get them all the way in, but after a while I finally got to hold a trout again.










It even had fins...Bonus.

Rex is a nice little reservoir and I can tell it doesn't get a whole lot of pressure outside of the local region. It's tucked back out of the way and I can't imagine too many people would choose to go there over the near by Fish Lake.





































I kept getting good hits when I switched to my Blue Fox but those fish fought so hard that I could only bring a few to hand. It was still a lot of fun to watch how aggressively they fought the hook though. I saw some major air time from many of them.










They weren't very big, but they made up for it in spunk. It was just nice to get out of suburbia and see some wide open spaces and pretty mountains.





































These were growing all over the area. Snow peas? Not sure:



















We were hot and hungry and thought we'd head to another water on the way home. We weren't sure which one to try, but we decided Palisade while we were rolling.

Palisade looked great, but we were in the wrong spot. The dam area was overrun with koi and other species weren't showing themselves. We spent about three hours there, moving around the dam with no luck.










Well, we didn't get totally skunked by Palisade...

We caught a few of these hopping around the rocks. TINY!



















So after getting the treatment from Palisade, we thought we'd try Yuba for some reason.

It's practically drained! I don't recall seeing the Painted Rocks area so low.










I like fishing from this rock formation to the far right of the pic:










When we pulled up, we just stared out at the water in disbelief. We watched as several giant carp hurled themselves completely out of the water and realized that we didn't need to fish there.

At that point, the storm clouds had moved in and started dumping rain anyhow. No biggie.

So after all was said and done, the day provided us with plenty of outdoor entertainment and even some fish to chase off the skunk.

It was good to fish yet another lake, previously unbeknownst to me. I'm glad my family was there to enjoy it with me. We all had a great day despite the Palisade snub.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice report Loah

The plants are lupines.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

You're going down there to see Annie Bangs too! Not to mention Molly's Nipple  (pic right above the "snow peas") Glad you got the smell of skunk off ya!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

The balance of the universe is now restored. Loah with trout in hand, now I didn't see any minnow fish in that set of photo's so it is still a little tilted. Good to see you got out with the family and got into some fish!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Orvis1-

The sad part is that I had action on my minnow rod twice and failed to handle it properly. The first time, the line got caught up on the stick I was using to prop up my rod. I think that spooked the fish because it dropped it after that.

The second time, I just didn't give it enough time to hang on to it and pulled it right out of its mouth. :x 

I even saw a couple of nicer fish chasing my gear and a couple even bit, but those fish are really hook savy and know how to shake it off. I've never had so many fish come unbuttoned on me (and my hooks are sharp!). Several had to shine me by throwing the blue fox right back at me. :lol:


----------



## WhiskeyBro (Jun 17, 2008)

As always a great trip report. Out and about with the family is always the best.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

LOAH, nice report. Good to hear you & the family went out fishing together.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Good to see you down in my neck of the woods LOAH! 

We were up at Fishlake most of the weekend. We caught over 100 Fish up there. My neighbor also caught a 45" Tiger Muskie over at Johnsons. 

You should have kept on driving over the hill...........hahahahaha


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

So, are Lupine edible? I saw some on a hike I took not too long ago....they looked like peas and smelled like peas, but I didn't eat any....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

> Because of the high alkaloid content, many Lupine species are poisonous for humans and animals if any part of them is eaten. Therefore, it is highly unlikely that the gardener will be confronted with deer eating his or her Lupine plants.


From the web. I was also curious, but chose to use caution instead.


----------



## ceceliayang (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi LOAH, Good to enjoy your report. Has been waiting for couple weeks ... You are really good at taking pictures. I could not wait to take a journey to where the pictures taken. Beautiful view, and, of course, beautiful fish too. 8) Best wishes to your family. 
Like the blue sky. Very few days round a year in Shanghai you can see the clear blue color sky. Am I ok to live there in the near future? *()* YEAH!!!


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank you for taking the time to post your fishing report i enjoyed reading it and i found it to be very helpful.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Lupine is poison... don't eat it


----------

